# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  EL CANCER DE ESTE FORO

## Miguel Díaz

Buenos días,

El motivo de este post es hacer una reflexión sobre las cosas que ocurren en este foro, y que lamentablemente no ocurren en otros a los cuales accedo de vez en cuando.

Creo que hay gente en este foro, que lo hace grandioso, que aporta conocimiento, ideas, humor, información técnica, etc... que hacen de magiapotagia, para mi gusto un foro muy muy interesante.

Ahora bien, hay otra mucha gente, que hace que el foro, mas bien parezca un chat, un messenger, o cualquier cosa menos un foro de magia.

MENSAJES CHORRAS
---------------------------

El hecho es que cada mañana, entro en el foro a ver los "mensajes desde su ultima visita", y te encuentras muchos dias con cientos de post abiertos, algunos del año anterior, reavivados para que "un individuo" pueda sumar un mensaje mas a su cuenta y poner cosas como:

- A mi me encanta este truco
- Que truco mas bueno
- Yo opino lo mismo
- ...

MENSAJES YA CONTESTADOS EN OTRA OCASION
-----------------------------------------------------------

Por otro lado, y esto creo que es error de todos, se contesta a mensajes a los cuales ya se ha dado respuesta. A continuación pongo un ejemplo:

Un usuario nuevo, pregunta: ¿Que libros recomendaís para empezar?. Alguien, como por ejemplo YAGO en el caso que he leido hoy mismo, contesta con un monton de enlaces donde ya se ha tratado este tema, y una referencia al buscador para evitar duplicar y triplicar información en el foro.

Pues bien, a continuación LA GENTE SIGUE CONTESTANDO. Señores, si alguien pone un mensaje como el que comento de Yago, es para PARAR DICHO POST, no para que volvamos a contar lo ya contado.

PUÑETEROS 50 MENSAJES
--------------------------------

Por Dios acabemos con este tema de una santa vez, porque antes o despues nos vamos a cansar de estar todo el dia con el mismo rollo. 50 mensajes INCITAN A ESCRIBIR 50 CHORRADAS.

O se aumenta el numero de mensajes para acceder a la zona secreta, o cada semana vamos a tener a un nuevo miembro que va a escribir 50.000 paridas, tratando de acceder de forma automatica a la zona secreta.

¿Porque no se dejan los 50 mensajes para el descuento (si asi lo desea Mariano) y para el acceso a la zona secreta sean mas, o que requiera directamente que un miembro con acceso a la misma te conceda el acceso?

HUMILDAD
--------------

Un poquito de humildad señores!!! Y no lo digo por los sabios del grupo, sino por los que entran de nuevas y se ponen a dar consejos a gente de la talla de Markos, Dramagic, Yago, Ignoto, y otros tantos.

LA MISMA MUSIQUITA
---------------------------

- Ya vale de RECOMENDAR EL CANUTO. Hay fantasticos post, como el de Xavi sobre libros:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=2855

- Ya vale de preguntar QUE BARAJA ES MEJOR. Hay tambien fantasticos mensajes, nuevamente de Xavi donde se explican estas cosas:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=2789

En definitiva, para todos los nuevos, BUSCAR ANTES DE PREGUNTAR.

¿A QUE VIENE ESTA CHARLA?
--------------------------------------

Viene porque la verdad, CANSA mucho ver mensajes repetitivos, sin sentido, que no aportan nada, y que puede que en un futuro no muy lejano, sean motivo suficiente para abandonar este foro por CANSINO.

Mis disculpas por la chapa que os acabo de dar.
Un abrazo para todos.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Miguel, totalmente de acuerdo. Hoy cuando he entrado en el foro he visto un montón de post antiguos todos contestados en los términos que indicas por una sola persona. 

No digo que esté mal leer los mensajes antiguos, este foro está lleno de sabiduría. pero creo que abrir o comentar mensajes antiguos no es necesario. 

Miguel Díaz, gracias por tu post, creo que es lo que muchos pensamos. 

Por cierto, eso mismo que comentas de dar consejos me ha pasado a mi en algunos cursos del arte marcial que practico y enseño. Cuando voy a grandes concentraciones o macrocursos, donde se mezclan maestros y alumnos, un montón de veces algún principiante me ha intentado corregir una técnica que es de examen básico... 10 años después de que yo aprobara ese examen!!!!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  . Creo que es síntoma de tener poca información mágica sobre las personas que aquí escriben. Si buscais encontraréis por lo menos dos mensajes con consejos de sendos desconocidos a los Maestros Talman y Palmero. Ole ese arte!!!! y con dos güebos. 

Nada más que añadir. Miguel

----------


## sirmac1

Miguel espero q no te me enfades:

MENSAJES CHORRAS 
--------------------------- 

El hecho es que cada mañana, entro en el foro a ver los "mensajes desde su ultima visita", y te encuentras muchos dias con cientos de post abiertos, algunos del año anterior, reavivados para que "un individuo" pueda sumar un mensaje mas a su cuenta y poner cosas como: 

- A mi me encanta este truco 
- Que truco mas bueno 
- Yo opino lo mismo 
- ... 


*Mi opinion es que esa persona tiene derecho a opinar*

MENSAJES YA CONTESTADOS EN OTRA OCASION 
----------------------------------------------------------- 

Por otro lado, y esto creo que es error de todos, se contesta a mensajes a los cuales ya se ha dado respuesta. A continuación pongo un ejemplo: 

Un usuario nuevo, pregunta: ¿Que libros recomendaís para empezar?. Alguien, como por ejemplo YAGO en el caso que he leido hoy mismo, contesta con un monton de enlaces donde ya se ha tratado este tema, y una referencia al buscador para evitar duplicar y triplicar información en el foro. 

Pues bien, a continuación LA GENTE SIGUE CONTESTANDO. Señores, si alguien pone un mensaje como el que comento de Yago, es para PARAR DICHO POST, no para que volvamos a contar lo ya contado. 

PUÑETEROS 50 MENSAJES 

*Poned 100,y vuelvo a repetir,que tienen derecho a opinar*
-------------------------------- 

Por Dios acabemos con este tema de una santa vez, porque antes o despues nos vamos a cansar de estar todo el dia con el mismo rollo. 50 mensajes INCITAN A ESCRIBIR 50 CHORRADAS. 

O se aumenta el numero de mensajes para acceder a la zona secreta, o cada semana vamos a tener a un nuevo miembro que va a escribir 50.000 paridas, tratando de acceder de forma automatica a la zona secreta. 

¿Porque no se dejan los 50 mensajes para el descuento (si asi lo desea Mariano) y para el acceso a la zona secreta sean mas, o que requiera directamente que un miembro con acceso a la misma te conceda el acceso? 

*¿¿¿acceso a traves de un miembroentonces te pueden dar las uvasss*

HUMILDAD 
-------------- 

Un poquito de humildad señores!!! Y no lo digo por los sabios del grupo, sino por los que entran de nuevas y se ponen a dar consejos a gente de la talla de Markos, Dramagic, Yago, Ignoto, y otros tantos. 

*Que lleven mas tiempo aqui no signikfican q sean ni mejores ni peores,porque no se le puede dar consejo?o decirle si esta bien o mal?ahi si que te has equivocado,ni que fueran ellos los sabios los mejores del mundo,uno puede aprender de todos y enseñar tambien*

LA MISMA MUSIQUITA 
--------------------------- 

- Ya vale de RECOMENDAR EL CANUTO. Hay fantasticos post, como el de Xavi sobre libros: 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=2855 

- Ya vale de preguntar QUE BARAJA ES MEJOR. Hay tambien fantasticos mensajes, nuevamente de Xavi donde se explican estas cosas: 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=2789 

En definitiva, para todos los nuevos, BUSCAR ANTES DE PREGUNTAR. 

*Toda la razon te doy*

¿A QUE VIENE ESTA CHARLA? 
-------------------------------------- 

Viene porque la verdad, CANSA mucho ver mensajes repetitivos, sin sentido, que no aportan nada, y que puede que en un futuro no muy lejano, sean motivo suficiente para abandonar este foro por CANSINO. 

*Pocos foros entras tu*

----------


## moskiyu

Yo lo tendria claro y quitaria eso de los 50 mensajes y no lo digo por querer entrar en el area privada si no decir que hasta que una persona no aporte cosas a este foro pues no entra ahi ademas para que quieres entrar en en area secreta sin un minimo de nivel .
yo se como se hacen muchas rutinas que no soy capaz de realizar por el nivel que tengo y ahora mismo saberlas o no me da exactamente igual.
yo puede que haya escrito mensajes asi de cortos .
pero es por que se me da muy mal expresarme con la escritura .
Esta claro que este post no ha siso por mi en particular.( eso espero...je je).
pero te doy toda la razon. 
y yo te digo que hasta que yo no me vea preparado lleve 50 , 100 o los mensajes que sean no pienso pedir entrar en el area secreta y sinceramente no se si lo pedire.

Al final no se si me he explicado bien.Pero yo no pondria un numero de mensajes sino una cierta aportacion al foro y luego un pequño examen para poder comprobar si la persona en cuestion sabe o no de magia .
Ademas vosotros mismo sabeis que sabe de esto y quien esta aprendiendo.
un saludo .
y espero haber sabido plasmar lo que queria decir.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Miguel espero q no te me enfades:

*Mi opinion es que esa persona tiene derecho a opinar*

Mucho derecho y poco deber. Para poderse beneficiar de los derechos, primero hay que cumplir ciertos deberes, como leerse las normas del foro. 

*Poned 100,y vuelvo a repetir,que tienen derecho a opinar*

Yo personalmente, haría la zona secreta PUBLICA. Realmente en la zona secreta no se desvela ningun secreto, y hay videos, pero no explicativos. No entiendo el porqué provocar ese morbo sobre algo que realmente luego no contiene lo que se supone que contiene. 

*¿¿¿acceso a traves de un miembroentonces te pueden dar las uvasss*

¿Tanta prisa tienes?

*Que lleven mas tiempo aqui no signikfican q sean ni mejores ni peores,porque no se le puede dar consejo?o decirle si esta bien o mal?ahi si que te has equivocado,ni que fueran ellos los sabios los mejores del mundo,uno puede aprender de todos y enseñar tambien*

Efectivamente, que lleven mas tiempo no quiere decir que sepan mas. Mirame a mi, llevo un año y soy un aprendiz de novato. Pero tambien te digo una cosa: cuando se llega a un nuevo grupo no se puede llegar dando consejos, porque en muchos casos no saben con quien estan hablando.

Lo que comenta Marco Antonio del Sr. Manolo Talman y de Faustino Palmero, es una clara muestra de que la gente entra de lista, teniendo una cultura magica 0 patatero.

Si a ti te invito a venirte con mis colegas de fiesta, ¿verías bien nada mas llegar ponerte a dar consejos a mis colegas sobre como salir de fiesta? O quizas sea mejor observar, antes de opinar.

*Pocos foros entras tu*

Hasta este mensaje todo correcto, este ultimo me parece despectivo. Entro a varios foros y también a este. 

¿And you?

Un abrazo.

----------


## Némesis

Sólo una anécdota: entrad ahora en el subforo de mentalismo y observad las casillas de "último mensaje". Curioso, ¿no?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> *Mi opinion es que esa persona tiene derecho a opinar*


100% de acuerdo. Aunque creo que lo único que intentamos es buscar un buen cauce para esas opiniones. 

Estoy convencido de que tanto Miguel como Sirmac estáis de acuerdo en el fondo, aunque haya mil opiniones sobre la forma. Vamos, que todos queremos que gane España el mundial, pero cada uno propondríamos una alineación y tácticas diferentes.

Creo que el debate es bueno, siempre que encontremos un sistema lo más óptimo posible para diferenciar este foro de otros (procurando que sea mejor) y, sobre todo, sin que lleguemos a las manos los unos con los otros... (que si fuera los unos con las otras sería otro cantar   :Oops:  )


PD: Estoy en contra de que se limiten los mensajes chorras. ¿Qué voy a escribir yo entonces?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Voy a poner ejemplo claros de lo que estoy hablando:

EJEMPLO 1
-----------------------------------------------------------

joaquin, ABRIO un tema el día 14 de Enero de 2006 con el nombre "Tapete". Pues bien durante los días 14, 15, 16 y 17 fue un tema activo donde la gente dio su opinión al respecto.

Ignagamo, REABRIO dicho tema 6 MESES DESPUES para indicar lo siguiente:

"No creo q afecte pero aun asi t podrias comprar uno de mejor calidad"

EJEMPLO 2
-----------------------------------------------------------

KeZs, ABRIO un tema el día 2 de Enero de 2006 llamado "como empezar cartomagia?". Este tema fue respondido por nuestro compañero Yago indicando a dicho usuario que utilizara el buscador.

Ignagamo, REABRIO dicho tema 6 MESES DESPUESTA para indicar lo siguiente:

"Comprate el libro de Gran escuela cartomagica es el mejor para aprender"

EJEMPLO 3
-----------------------------------------------------------

mabuse, ABRIO un tema el día 13 de Diciembre de 2005 llamado "criss angel levitación". En este tema se comentaba dicha levitación, la Balducci, etc..

QUINAK, en el día de hoy ha abierto dicho tema para indicar lo siguiente:

"mira conosco la levitacion q ahce de espaldas es muy facil de hacer pero complicado de fabricar igualmente es posible si te pones con un poco de mañia , es facil el se muestra de explaldas y levita ese seria el efecto , bueno mira el tiene pies falsos a ver si me explico y tambien pantalon agarrado a la cintura esa especie de pantalon de cuero negro tiene desde la parte de arriba de la rodilla para abajo un corte derecho sigueindo la linea de la rodilla por ahi el puede sacar sus piernas q se desprenden de los pies o zapatos falsos q son simples ahuecados entendeis? digamos el se desprende pasando las piernas por esos cortes y se para en una silla o algo q tenga enfrente levantandose y asi los pies falsos y el pantalon se levantan por que estan agarrados a su cintura , el corte del jean de cuero es inperceptible
bien derechito y el pantalon de el es oscuro no se nota
espero q se halla entendidos basicamente zapatos o botas falsas y sacar los pies por entre 2 ranuras de la rodilla hacia abajo en el juean echas derecho siguiendo la linea de la rodilla"

1. No se ha leido las normas
2. Esta desvelando de forma descarada la levitación de Criss Angel
3. ¿es muy facil de hacer? Y se puede saber que haces hablando en un foro, en vez de forrarte como Criss Angel haciendo la levitación que es TAN TAN TAN FACIL segun comentas.



Son ejemplos de lo que ocurre en el foro, motivo por el cual he publicado mi queja al respecto.

Marco Antonio, muchas gracias por tus comentarios, me alegro de que no sea una locura mia.

Un abrazo para todos.

----------


## Shano

También me sumo a la opinion de Moskiyu , y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Miguel en que cada dia, cuando uno entra en el foro para no acumularse muchos mensajes nuevos que leer y se encuentra mensajes como los que he visto hoy, me parece patético. Se ve a leguas como hay gente que no tiene ningun otro interes que entrar al area secreta en la mayor brevedad posible, si no, no me explico como se pueden postear 18 mensajes en solo algunas horas... y lo peor de todo, sin aportar absolutamente NADA.

Señores un poco de seriedad pero ante todo, no podemos juzgar a todos de la misma manera. 
Yo tambien creo que lo de los 50 mensajes es una llamada a que los impacientes escriban sin aportar, solo por sumar mensajes, de esta manera no estaría nada mal que el acceso al Area secreta no fuera tan "automático" (evidentemente teniendo en cuenta que se revisen los 50 post), si no que hubiera algun tipo de "examen" o simplemente un estudio de la persona por si está realmente interesado en la magia. Puede que haya personas que caigan aquí por casualidad y que no hayan comprado una baraja en su vida y a base de respuestas y preguntas tontas lleguen a los 50. Esto no sería justo.

Pero cuidado, tampoco tenemos que privar a la gente de que haga sus comentarios, no se puede cortar la libertad de expresar lo que uno quiera porque si no esto no sería un foro justo. 

Resumiendo, pienso que nadie que se haya leido y comprendido las reglas de este foro tiene porque preocuparse. A mi parecer esto es un asunto entre, los que queremos que este foro sea un lugar de encuentro de  gente que comparte esta inquietud y los que solo quieren "pillar como se hacen los trucos"; pero a opinar, preguntar y criticar todos tenemos derecho porque si para postear hay siempre que responder como un erudito en la materia de la que se habla, yo soy el primero que sobro.

Saludos y perdón por la parrafada.

----------


## Friks

Mis sugerencias:

- En el comentario de los foros de zona restringida cambiaría el "Acceso a esta área es restringido a miembros que hayan escrito más de 50 mensajes.", por "Ver Foro Reglas y Etiqueta para mas información", así matamos 2 pajaros de un tiro (la gente no se emociona con lo de los 50 mensajes y de paso se lee las normas un poquito...)

- Con respecto a los mensajes en los que se hace referencia a otro post donde ya se ha tratado con anterioridad el asunto mi propuesta es que se postee el mensaje con el link como ultimo post y que se envie un MP al moderador para que lo cierre, asi forzaríamos a seguir el tema en un único post.

- En cuanto al tema de la humildad, no creo que sea tal problema. Puedo entender que alguien que entra nuevo al foro no sepa quienes son magos expertos y quienes aficionados. Quizás poniendo algún tipo de rango en el perfil del usuario (independiente del numero de mensajes escrito)?


Yo creo que con estas medidas se podría mejorar un poco el orden y la limpieza del foro. Quizás se os ocurra alguna cosa más...
También espero que con esto no pase como en muchos sitios, que se quede todo en "Sugerencia", sino que si os parece bien se aplique.

Un saludo.

----------


## Marco Antonio

No está mal Fricks, pero a veces eso es imposible... sobre todo cuando hablas de humildad... ¿Que ponemos? Talman, Palmero, MJJMarcos, Ignoto y otros ¿SUPERMAESTROS?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Creo que eso es dificil. Creo que ese punto se soluciona leyendo los mensajes y leyendo el foro, no se pero creo que de los 3.000 y pico que pone que somos, solamente debemos escribir como unos 30. Tampoco es tan dificil saber quien tiene criterio....(los mencionados anteriormente) y quien no (por ejemplo... O'Malley   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ). 

En cuanto a los mensajes siempre se han actualizado, recuerdo que casi siempre se habla de un efecto que se va a comercializar, y hablamos y debatimos sobre como se hará, que ángulos puede tener, etc... y cuando sale a la venta y alguno lo compramos, abrimos de nuevo el tema, para seguir debatiendo algunos detalles. Esto está bien y correcto. De lo que Miguel está hablando es de actualizar un mensajes de hace un año para decir.... Yo también lo tengo y es un efecto sorprendente, por ejemplo. Esto está mal... por mucho derecho a escribir que tenga esa persona. 

Creo que esto es un concepto que todos tenemos claro, así que no hagamos de abogado del diablo cuando sabemos que la queja va muy clara, concisa y, después del tercer mensaje de Miguel, perfectamente ilustrada. No tiene nada que ver con la tolerancia a los mensajes que se escriben en el foro.

----------


## miguelajo

Completamente de acuerdo en lo que dice Miguel...He estado 4 semanas sin leer el foro y al llegar me encuentro con 802 mensajes nuevos...
Es que daba pereza hasta leer los titulos...
Un foro de magos es....un foro de magos
Se aprende mucha magia pero no es una escuela de magia.
Hay gente que todo su conocimiento de la magia se limita a lo que saca de los foros y de internet y eso dice muy poco a favor de su afición por este arte..
En fins...
Salu2
Miguel AJO

----------


## sirmac1

> Miguel espero q no te me enfades:
> 
> *Mi opinion es que esa persona tiene derecho a opinar*
> 
> Mucho derecho y poco deber. Para poderse beneficiar de los derechos, primero hay que cumplir ciertos deberes, como leerse las normas del foro. 
> Y despues de leer que?
> 
> *Poned 100,y vuelvo a repetir,que tienen derecho a opinar*
> 
> ...


Otro abrazo para ti




> Iniciado por sirmac1
> 
> *Mi opinion es que esa persona tiene derecho a opinar*
> 
> 
> 100% de acuerdo. Aunque creo que lo único que intentamos es buscar un buen cauce para esas opiniones. 
> 
> Estoy convencido de que tanto Miguel como Sirmac estáis de acuerdo en el fondo, aunque haya mil opiniones sobre la forma. Vamos, que todos queremos que gane España el mundial, pero cada uno propondríamos una alineación y tácticas diferentes.
> 
> ...


Eso eso, q va a escribir,jejejejje,por cierto yo no queria q ganara españa pq tiene un entrenador q no se lo merece y un equipo q tampoco,jejejejje

----------


## Friks

> No está mal Fricks, pero a veces eso es imposible... sobre todo cuando hablas de humildad... ¿Que ponemos? Talman, Palmero, MJJMarcos, Ignoto y otros ¿SUPERMAESTROS?     Creo que eso es dificil. Creo que ese punto se soluciona leyendo los mensajes y leyendo el foro, no se pero creo que de los 3.000 y pico que pone que somos, solamente debemos escribir como unos 30. Tampoco es tan dificil saber quien tiene criterio....(los mencionados anteriormente) y quien no (por ejemplo... O'Malley     ). 
> 
> *Casi veo mas imposible esto de leerse entero el foro cuando alguien llega de nuevas. Podría tardar años!!!!* 
> 
> 
> En cuanto a los mensajes siempre se han actualizado, recuerdo que casi siempre se habla de un efecto que se va a comercializar, y hablamos y debatimos sobre como se hará, que ángulos puede tener, etc... y cuando sale a la venta y alguno lo compramos, abrimos de nuevo el tema, para seguir debatiendo algunos detalles. Esto está bien y correcto. De lo que Miguel está hablando es de actualizar un mensajes de hace un año para decir.... Yo también lo tengo y es un efecto sorprendente, por ejemplo. Esto está mal... por mucho derecho a escribir que tenga esa persona. 
> 
> *En este caso que indicas puede ser correcto, pero yo me refiero a intentar evitar 50 hilos abiertos sobre que baraja es la mejor, qué libro me recomiendan para esto otro, etc.
> *
> ...



De todas formas creo que la primera sugerencia que hice es vital, ya que estoy seguro de que la gran mayoria de gente que cree que con 50 mensajes va a tener acceso a la zona secreta vienen por ese comentario (además no es cierto, ya que son 50 mensajes que APORTEN ALGO, aparte de otros requisitos...)

----------


## Damael

> Mis sugerencias:
> 
> - En el comentario de los foros de zona restringida cambiaría el "Acceso a esta área es restringido a miembros que hayan escrito más de 50 mensajes.", por "Ver Foro Reglas y Etiqueta para mas información", así matamos 2 pajaros de un tiro (la gente no se emociona con lo de los 50 mensajes y de paso se lee las normas un poquito...)


Esta idea me parece muy buena, incluso cambiaría lo de "Secreta" por otra denominación del área, como "Veteranos", "Avanzados","Senior" etc., así incluso pasaría más desapercibida.

----------


## Zurraspas

Yo al ser nuevo, no puedo decir que no haya reavierto temas, pero es que cuando entras en el foro y ves conversaciones y te paras a leerlas, no te fijas en la fecha, y cuando terminan los post, pues introduces una opinión o un comentario. Respecto al área secreta, creo que abría que poner un cartel bien grande en el que se diga "NO SE REVELAN SECRETOS", puesto que la gente piensa que ayi se dan a conocer trucos.
En cuanto a mi interes por la zona secreta eras más que todo por los videos, ya que no podia verlos.

En lo que dice Miguel, a mi también me pasa (ya que solo tengo internet en el trabajo) que cuando abro el foro hay una pacha de mensajes y quieras que no cuestan leer con el jefe al lado jajaja

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> cuando entras en el foro y ves conversaciones y te paras a leerlas, *no te fijas en la fecha*, y cuando terminan los post, pues introduces una opinión o un comentario.


Yo no creo que ESTE PROHIBIDO ABRIR UN POST ANTIGUO, simplemente se debe abrir si lo que vas a poner es MOTIVO SUFICIENTE como para que alguien que ya vió en su día dicho tema, LO TENGA QUE VOLVER A LEER.

Sin ir mas lejos (y ojo porque tu me pareces un buen usuario del foro) has abierto el tema "Monedas in Crescendo" 2 MESES DESPUES para poner lo siguiente:

"Estoy apenado, quiero conseguir este libro, vuelve a editarlo por favor Manueeeeeeeeeeeeee"

El mensaje en otra circunsancia, como un tema de actualidad, me parecería 100% correcto y saludable, pero ¿crees que tiene la importancia necesaria como para reavivar un tema de 2 meses de antiguedad?

Ponle que los 3000 usuarios del foro hicieran lo mismo con 3000 mensajes de hace 2 meses. ¿No sería ilegible el foro?

No te lo tomes a mal, porque insisto que tu no formas parte del susodicho cancer del foro.

Un abrazo Jacke.

----------


## Ignagamo

Muy bien Miguel Diaz en primer lugar un saludo, luego te digo que haber cuando dejais, los "veteranos", de pensar en que los nuevos usuarios vienen a entrar en el area secreta y esas tonterias, yo solo me hize usuario en este foro para dar mi opinion y no para entrar en areas secretas de esa, por que con lo que se y los libros que tengo ya estoy satisfecho por el momento. Tengo mucho por aprender.

En cuanto al tema de reabrir post fue sinquerer ya que no sabia eso de que no se podian abrir antiguos post, ademas si lo que quieren es que nadie escriba en los antiguaos post que los cierren o los borren, porque cuando entras en unos y empiezas a leer las opiniones de los demas no te fijas en las fechas, y si quieres dar tu opinion sobre algo, ya sea con una sola palabra o con un millon, no debe haber nadie quien te lo impida ya que esto es un foro, y en un foro se trata de que las personas den su opinion y no de otra cosa. Y la persona que se conecte, y tenga poco tiempo para conectarse que no lea mis opiniones si no les gusta. Ademas todo el mundo tiene derecho a poner lo que quiera y cuando quiera, y se podria decir que tiene el deber de ponerlo para ayudar a los demas usuarios que tienen alguna duda, por si no lo sabes es uno de los objetivos para los que se crearon los foros, que a lo mejor no es el caso de este foro ya que nada mas llegar a este foro y despues de escribir mensajes, m llego un MP quejandose sobre mis opiniones, cosa que no me parece bien por que yo tambien podria quejarme mucho sobre las opiniones de otros usuarios. 

Tambien quiero decir que si yo quisiera llegar a los 50 mensajes lo podria haber conseguido en menos de 1 hora. Asi que no penseis que todo el que viene aqui viene para desvelar trucos y secretos sino que quieren y ademas tienen interes en seguir aprendiendo un hobby o una aficcion que es la magia.

Un saludo

----------


## joepc

> ¿Porque no se dejan los 50 mensajes para el descuento (si asi lo desea Mariano) y para el acceso a la zona secreta sean mas, o que requiera directamente que un miembro con acceso a la misma te conceda el acceso?


El problema que puede generar las invitaciones, es que los que puedan darlas se vean inundados de privados pidiendolas.

No creo que haya solución, si nos es por un lado sera por otro donde estara el problema.

Una posible solucion es hacer un test para conseguir el acceso/alta del foro, hay paginas que lo hacen y aunque no es una gran traba te puede hacer informarte, leerte normas y conocer un poco el mundillo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Yo voy a dar mi humilde opinión, aunque tampoco soy nadie para decir nada en este asunto. Pero bueno ahí va...

Un post como el de Miguel Díaz se necesitaba. ¿Duro? Puede ser, ahora hay que llevarlo a punto intermedio.

Tal cual lo lees (que no es más que una realidad, y muy molesta por cierto) puede resultar agresivo para alguien que acaba de entrar. Pero tiene razón para rato... TODA.

Digo lo de llevarlo a punto intermedio por aquello de que la gente que se incorpora ahora al foro, vea que esto no se hace porque sí, o porque queramos, sino por el buen funcionamiento del foro.

Y para suavizarlo, los usuarios asiduos podrían (en este mismo post para no guarrearlo más, o incluso por mensajería privada) ir "moldeando" una especie de Netiqueta que se llama en otros foros. Que vayan puestas junto con las normas del foro.

A parte, también comento que esto es problema de los foros phpBB o vBVulletin y demás. Al usuario que recien se registra en el foro lo primero que encuentra es una cantidad de subforos abrumadores y bestiales. El 90% ni se leen las normas, directamente van a postear sus dudas o sus ruegos, el otro 9% busca el post-it de normas y no lo encuentra (también porque lo queremos todo en plan facilón pero bueno...) y sólo un 1% lo encuentra, lo lee y hace buen uso del foro.

Sería bueno que incluso antes de registrarse hubiese que leerse o al menos se mostrase claramente las NORMAS Y LA NETIQUETA DEL FORO. Así no hay escusas.

Sobre temas como hacer rebumping (reflotar posts) y cosas como contestar chorradas: no hay solución, la única, hacer que se conciencie la gente. Explicar claramente qué es el área secreta y que se llega através de esos 50 mensajes CON CONTENIDO. Si esto lo leen ANTES de poderse siquiera leer dos chorradas, pues sería más complicado que ocurriesen estos reflotes. De todas formas, teneis que tener en cuenta que este es el foro de la tiendamagia.com. No le conviene que se pongan tantas travas a un comprador para expresarse. Así que quizás necesitemos TODOS poner nuestro granito de comprensión.

Sobre lo de la humildad... bah, no es que llevemos más tiempo, que también, sino que llevamos probablemente más tiempo incluso en la magia. Pero muchas veces deberíamos relajarnos y darnos cuenta de que hay gente que no nos conoce.

Esto no me ha pasado a mi NUNCA en NINGUN FORO DE LOS QUE VISITO. Y son muchos. Porque creo que lo que hago favorece mucho el que esto no me ocurra. Cuando me registro en un foro no posteo, simplemente leo, y leo, el día a día. La vida del foro. Y busco los mensajes de los usuarios más asiduos. Y los leo, y así me voy dando cuenta de quien lleva más, quien lleva menos, quien es quien, etc, etc, etc...

Sería una buena costumbre para los que entran nuevos.

Pero de todas formas, muchas veces el consejo puede venir del menos inesperado y del más inexperto. Así que muchas veces los "viejetes" del foro deberíamos de hacer un poco la "vista gorda" y pasar al siguiente post.

Si se lía a veces es porque muchas veces entramos al trapo (¿cómo se le ocurre decirme a mi semejante chorrada el pavo este!!??). Y yo soy el primero.

Así que creo que tampoco es sólo cuestión nuestra, o de ellos, sino de todos. De conseguir que la gente se conciencie.

¿Cansa? Claro!
¿Puede funcionar mejor? Claro!

Si queremos que funcione mejor, además de este post, que es el que abre la etapa de "pensar" para "reformar" y obtener un mejor funcionamiento del foro, reuniros unos cuantos, y elavorar algo que presentarle a Mariano.

Eso sí, siendo, por supuesto, flexibles, relajando un poco las formas (no es que te hayas pasado Miguel, lo tuyo es educación, pero puede ser duro para quien acaba de entrar, yo hubiese soltado 20.000 burradas por esta boca que me ha dao Dios xD), y teniendo en cuenta que en este foro debe haber cabida para todos, nuevos, viejos, profesionales, aficionados, recien incorporados, etc...

Y por supuesto que ante todo, este foro también es parte de tiendamagia.com.

Seguro que si se lo haceis llegar a Mariano, con propuestas del tipo de "Hay que leerse las normas antes de registrarse al foro", pues algo se puede hacer.

Un saludo.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Muy bien Miguel Diaz en primer lugar un saludo, luego te digo que haber cuando dejais, los "veteranos", de pensar en que los nuevos usuarios vienen a entrar en el area secreta y esas tonterias, yo solo me hize usuario en este foro para dar mi opinion y no para entrar en areas secretas de esa, por que con lo que se y los libros que tengo ya estoy satisfecho por el momento. Tengo mucho por aprender.

*No extrapoles tu opinión a todos los usuarios nuevos del foro. Hay muchos usuarios que han demostrado que lo que yo digo es correcto, quizas tu no.*

....si lo que quieren es que nadie escriba en los antiguaos post que los cierren o los borren....

*Me temo que las cosas no son así. No hay porque borrar mensajes antiguos porque la información que contienen puede ser interesante para los nuevos usuarios del foro. Ahora bien, hay que intentar reabrir post, porque se considere que lo que uno va a opinar es motivo suficiente como para que los 3000 usuarios se encuentren dicho tema antiguo, como tema de actualidad.*

...la persona que se conecte, y tenga poco tiempo para conectarse que no lea mis opiniones si no les gusta...

*El problema es que no se sabe si es chorrada o no hasta que se lee. Ojala se pudiera filtrar los mensajes escritos por ciertos usuarios...*

...todo el mundo tiene derecho a poner lo que quiera y cuando quiera...

*Libertad, no libertinaje. Hay que hacer por crear un foro con buenos contenidos.*

nada mas llegar a este foro y despues de escribir mensajes, m llego un MP quejandose sobre mis opiniones, cosa que no me parece bien por que yo tambien podria quejarme mucho sobre las opiniones de otros usuarios. 

*Pero vamos a ver, como que nada mas llegar a este foro, PERO SI LLEGASTE AYER. Y como que tu tambien podrías quejarte de muchas opiniones, pero si llevas 24 horas registrado en el foro!!!. Perdoname amigo, pero esto no es Salsa Rosa, que llegas y te pones a opinar sobre quien sea...* [/b]

----------


## Marco Antonio

Ignagamo, esta bien que te inscribas en un foro para dar tu opinión, pero muchas veces el dar opinión no ayuda. Hay muchos post de los que has abierto que no has aportado nada, es más no he leido ninguno, porque cuando ayer vi que habías abierto más de 14 post antiguos... al 4 dejé de leerlos.  Supongo que la mayoría haría lo que yo.

No penseis que esto es una invitación a que no escribais en el foro. Pero si hay abiertos un montón de Post interesantísimos, y si queda alguna duda sobre algún efecto, juego y demás, se utiliza el buscador, y si en la búsqueda no damos con una respuesta, pues se abre otro post donde se explica lo que no se ha podido encontrar. Seguro que algún mago os ilustrará con una respuesta o con un enlace á otro mensaje del foro donde se habló del tema y que, por inexperiencia (a todos nos ha pasado) no supimos encontrar. 

Otro problema es que hay gente que se toma las contestaciones con enlace a otro post, como una ironía o una respuesta evasiva, nada más lejos de la realidad!!!. 

Por último Ignagamo, y sin acritud (como diría Felipe)... no veo la diferencia entre escribir 50 mensajes en una hora o escribir más de 30 en un dia. Con el promedio que llevas estos dos días, en un més has superado a Ella, O'Malley y otros que llevan años escribiendo en el foro. 

Un saludo y sigue disfrutando de la magia y del foro

----------


## ign

> ...si quieres dar tu opinion sobre algo, ya sea con una sola palabra o con un millon, no debe haber nadie quien te lo impida ya que esto es un foro, y en un foro se trata de que las personas den su opinion y no de otra cosa. Y la persona que se conecte, y tenga poco tiempo para conectarse que no lea mis opiniones si no les gusta. Ademas todo el mundo tiene derecho a poner lo que quiera y cuando quiera, y se podria decir que tiene el deber de ponerlo para ayudar a los demas usuarios que tienen alguna duda...



Sin malos rollos Ignagamo, pero la finalidad de este foro es dar tu opinión como bien dices tú, pero una opinión QUE APORTE ALGO NUEVO.
Me explico: Reabres un post antiguo sobre libros de cartomagia para escribir "Compra el libro de Gran Escuela Cartomágica". Ese mensaje no se considera aporte, ya que el problema que planteaba dicho post ya estaba solucionado y lo que dices tú, ya se había dicho 500 veces.

También dices que puedes escribir 50 mensajes en una hora y ya está. Muy bien, pero aún así, no te concederían el acceso al área secreta.

Una de las cosas buenas de este foro, es que no se habla de cualquier cosa, sino que se habla de magia: teoría, problemas, ideas... No basta con escribir una opinión de 6 ó 7 palabras, sino que todos debemos intentar aportar nuestro pequeño grano de arena para convertir este foro en una biblioteca de consulta virtual.

Es mi opinión respecto al cómo debería ser el funcionamiento del foro, espero que no me malinterpretes. Un saludo.

----------


## Gandalf

No estoy de acuerdo con IGN, Este foro no es un foro de opinión, que tampoco se columpie nadie. Es un foro de magia, en el que lo que se busca es que se hable de magia. Y la magia no es solo opinión, también es aprendizaje y conocimiento, que en según que niveles es más que recomendable. Uno opina cuando ya sabe, es lo más deseable. Por algo hay quien dice que el Papa que no opine de familia.    :Smile1:  

A mayor nivel de los comentarios de un foro más nivel se le pide a los nuevos participantes. Si no siempre sería un volver a empezar que cansaría pronto. Y no se pide que los nuevos posteen como locos o que den su opinión sobre cada cosa, si no que las que den sean útiles. Si lo que van a decir no mejora lo dicho pido que se abstengan de opinar. 

Ignagamo, tus opiniones no aportaban nada a lo ya dicho es esos viejos post. Así que mi opinión es que eran de poca calidad y crean más confusión y molestias que beneficios. Mi petición es que te los ahorres por el bien de todos pero si ves que lo que vas a decir no está dicho y puede servir de algo y justifica retomar el asunto no dudes en enviarlo.

Por si ni te has leido a ti mismo te hago una recopilación:

Post : Como empezar ??
Mensaje: siempre es bueno aprender magia con videos ademas a mi m resulta mas facil (Aquí te lloverán comentarios en contra. En mi opinión tu mensaje demuestra que no tienes ni idea de esto. Lee y déjate de tanto video bajado en la mula (presunción))

Post: ¿Cómo hacer abanicos?
Mensaje: En los libros de magia viene todo sobre eso (Aquí te mataste a pensar).

Post: Pasar la moneda entre los dedos
Mensaje: Es pura practica, consiste en estar todo el dia con una moneda (Esto también está muy razonado y seguro que le ha solucionado la vida al que preguntó). 

Post: ¿Cual es el mejor juego con monedas ?
Mensaje: es mejor q aprendas los controles d monedas (¿Contesta a lo que se pregunta?)

Sospecho que este post no es por tu culpa solo, tampoco eres el diablo ni tan importante, tu solo quizás has desbordado el vaso, así que no pienses que esto es un ataque personal a ti. 

Mi opinión en general como recomendación a los nuevos: 

Haz renacer cualquier antiguo post si con ello aportas algo. Si no callaté que ese asunto ya no interesa.

No digas lo que ya está dicho, aunque sea para reforzar, salvo que el que preguntó siga manifestando sus dudas y creas que sabes más que él.

No postees tanto sin contenido. A groso modo me sale que de seguir así Ignagamo habrá escrito más de 10.000 mensajes en un año. Os aseguro que de seguir así yo me pararé de leerle en el 35.

Yo soy solo uno y puede ser que ni os preocupe que yo no os lea, pero como digo esto no es solo para Ignagamo, si no para todos los que ponen en práctica ese mismo procedimiento de entrada al foro. Y si esto se extiende al resto que gente que ha posteado en este asunto terminará quedando un foro, siempre en mi opinión, de un nivel más bajo que el actual.

----------


## sirmac1

> No estoy de acuerdo con IGN, Este foro no es un foro de opinión, que tampoco se columpie nadie. Es un foro de magia, en el que lo que se busca es que se hable de magia. Y la magia no es solo opinión, también es aprendizaje y conocimiento, que en según que niveles es más que recomendable. Uno opina cuando ya sabe, es lo más deseable. Por algo hay quien dice que el Papa que no opine de familia.    
> 
> 
> *decidete dices q esto no es de opinion,y luego dices q la magia no es solo opinion,te decides?y uno opina cuando ya sabe?no opinaras tu,pero yo sabiendo o no,yo opino*
> 
> A mayor nivel de los comentarios de un foro más nivel se le pide a los nuevos participantes. Si no siempre sería un volver a empezar que cansaría pronto. Y no se pide que los nuevos posteen como locos o que den su opinión sobre cada cosa, si no que las que den sean útiles. Si lo que van a decir no mejora lo dicho pido que se abstengan de opinar. 
> 
> *puede que a ti no te aporte,pero alomejor a alguien si,y cansara a algunos solo,como a ti puede ser,pero a mi no,es decir nunca me abstendre a opinar aunque tu creas q no mejora*
> 
> ...


Solo decirte q esta es mi opinionnn

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo no sé mucho de magia. Pero de tanto leer a los que saben algo se pega  :D .

 Si resulta que los que más saben y llevan más tiempo no leen los post de los nuevos porque no aportan cosas, el problema es que se cansarán y no postearán. Por tanto, los comentarios buenos, la verdadera esencia de la magia se pierde. Y decidme vosotros a mí qué ganariamos si sólo postearan gente nueva que no puede aportar verdadera magia.
 Al final se quedaría en uno de esos foros en que la gente se registra escribe su pregunta y no vuelve más, tanto si se la responden como si no.
 Y sinceramente, los que somos asiduos no queremos eso; queremos MAGIA, en todas sus vertientes, aprenderla, disfrutarla, compartirla y lo que sea. Y hasta ahora siempre ha sido así.
 Ojalá no se pierda.
 No por el bien de los usuarios antiguos, si no, por el bien de los nuevos, de los antiguos y de todos en general.
 Es decir, por el bien del arte que amamos, MAGIA.

----------


## sirmac1

Solo decir q somos libre para opinar nop¿?

----------


## ign

> No estoy de acuerdo con IGN, Este foro no es un foro de opinión, que tampoco se columpie nadie. Es un foro de magia, en el que lo que se busca es que se hable de magia. Y la magia no es solo opinión, también es aprendizaje y conocimiento, que en según que niveles es más que recomendable. Uno opina cuando ya sabe.


Me he explicado mal, cuando digo "expresar tu opinión", obviamente me refiero a hacerlo desde el conocimiento y la experiencia.
Claro que no se puede llegar y opinar porque sí, toda opinión debe tener su base y su fundamento. Después de estudiar magia y de haberla practicado, realizado, y vuelto a practicar, cada cual tiene su opinión propia sobre cada tema en particular (recordemos la pedazo de discusión que hubo hace varios meses sobre como mostrar las cartas al realizar un triunfo).
Y como bien dices, Gandalf, las respuestas de ciertas personas entorpecen el funcionamiento del foro, pero no por ser opiniones, sino porque son mensajes vacíos, sin ningún fundamento.
Un saludo.

----------


## Gordon Cole

> Sobre temas como hacer rebumping (reflotar posts) y cosas como contestar chorradas: no hay solución, la única, hacer que se conciencie la gente. Explicar claramente qué es el área secreta y que se llega através de esos 50 mensajes CON CONTENIDO. Si esto lo leen ANTES de poderse siquiera leer dos chorradas, pues sería más complicado que ocurriesen estos reflotes.


El problema es que si no leen las normas tampoco leerán eso. Tampoco me parece adecuado subir el número de mensajes porque entonces en vez de publicar 30 en un día publicarían 60. Yo haría justo lo contrario a lo que dices: ocultar el área secreta de forma que sólo sea visible para quienes tienen acceso a ella, y que ni se mente en las normas. Nadie postearía compulsivamente para llegar a 50 mensajes si no supiera que con ello obtiene algo. Nada más entrar al foro *lo primero* que ves es el listado de subforos, con la correspondiente indicación en los de la zona secreta de que sólo pueden entrar personas con 50 mensajes o más, y eso lo carga el diablo. 
Además el acceso lo pondría como ha comentado alguien, por invitación de alguna persona que tenga ese poder. Nadie atosigaría con privados a las personas que pueden permitir ese acceso si no supieran quiénes son esas personas.

----------


## Ella

yo quiero explicar una cosa, sobre todo a sirmac1 con respecto a : "Post : Como empezar ?? 
Mensaje: siempre es bueno aprender magia con videos ademas a mi m resulta mas facil (Aquí te lloverán comentarios en contra. En mi opinión tu mensaje demuestra que no tienes ni idea de esto. Lee y déjate de tanto video bajado en ******* (presunción)) 

q bonito es *******,ademas,tambien sirve para hacer copias de seguridad y viva ******* y para mi es facil viendo videos y no libros,en video lo explican mejorrrr "

este es un foro de magia donde la gente pide ayuda y consejos que le vana repercutir en su aprendizaje, si los damos a la ligera o malos pueden afectar a estas personas, uno puede dar su opinion, pero no por eso debe ser la apropiada ni el mejor consejo porque son eso, consejos y enseñanzas, no es un foro de debate, es un foro de MAGIA, tampoco es un foro de discucion como para contestar a cada fragmento del mensaje de alguien como algo personal.
imaginaos que a alquien que pide consejo de como empezar con cartas otra persona le dice que el canuto es el peor libro del mundo y que es mejor que se compre un dvd donde vengan muchos juegos....es su opinion pero es constructiva? alguien que lleva mas tiempo al leer esto se le saltaran las venas, otro nuevo a lo mejor lo apoya (porque no le gust aleer, porque no lo entiende, no le dedico eltiempo...cualquier cosa).

alguien puede opinar que usar casco es una tonteria....

Ayudemos a la gente con nuestros mensajes para que puedan aprender magia, si alguien que sabe mas que nosotros opina distinto cayemos y aprendemos tb de el

----------


## magomago

> Solo decir q somos libre para opinar nop¿?


Evidentemente sirmac,todos somos libres de opinar,todos,pero la calidad de cualquier foro,chat,blog,etc,etc depende de la calidad de las opiniones de los mismos,y tambien hay un dicho que dice :Habla solo cuando tus palabras sean mejor que tu silencio,pues lo dicho quien quiera entender que entienda.
Ademas algo a modo de curiosidad,la gente que entra nueva no postea en la biblia junto al calefon ,quizas porque ahí si que leen lo de que los mensajes no cuentan para entrar en el area secreta,..... no lo se.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Respecto a los 50 mensajes ya se habló varias veces del tema. Esta idea no es mía sino que es del mejor foro de habla inglesa (en mi opinión) . Nosotros la implementamos aquí en España y a partir de allí debe ser una idea tan buena que todos los otros foros de habla hispana la implementaron de una forma u otra.  La idea de Friks de cambiar el mensaje que aparece debajo del area secreta y remitir a las normas me pareció muy buena.

Lo de abrir viejos posts: El bumping es malo y está prohibido cuando la intención es mantener nuestro post arriba de todo pero el foro no tiene mensajes que sean "nuevos" y "mensajes" viejos. Si se abrió un post hace un año sobre x tema y un usuario se registra hoy y le parece interesante aportar algo esta en todo su derecho y además enriquece mucho al foro. 

Distinto es el usuario que llega y que re abre viejos temas sólo para llegar a los 50 mensajes. Lamentablemente este tipo de usuarios se presentará cada x tiempo en el foro.. es inevitable. Lo que si podemos hacer es asumir esto y no preocuparnos tanto. En el caso de Ignagamo en concreto fíjense que el hecho de que contestase post antiguos prueba en cierta medida que se tomo el trabajo de contestar mensajes en los que el considerase que tenía algo que aportar, sino hubiese puesto chorradas en los mensajes más nuevos y listo.

Por último este es un foro con 3000 usuarios y es lógico que haya personas de todo tipo, irrespetuosas, soberbias, de buen corazón, inteligentes, genios, etc… Todos tenemos nuestros defectos. De todas formas cuando una persona infringe claramente las normas del foro es baneada y se acabó por lo que no creo que haya que preocuparnos tanto de defender el honor de los grandes magos que visitan el foro. Me parece que ellos mismos saben defenderse solitos y además la falta de respeto es igual para todos.. tanto para un mago “de gran talla” como para un mago-aprendiz como todos fuimos alguna vez. 

Para mi que alguien se tome la molestia de entrar a este foro, y de intentar participar a su manera ya es prueba suficiente de que hay un verdadero interés en nuestro arte.

Por último si la gente repite los mismos consejos supongo que es porque son consejos que a ellos mismos les han sido de utilidad y lo quieren retrasmitir a otros.

Yo personalmente intento entrar a todos los mensajes nuevos, pero supongo que también hay que ser selectivo y entrar sólo a los que nos puedan parecer interesantes por el titulo. ( por ejemplo directamente no entraría a un post que pusiera “que baraja prefieren” a no ser que tenga algo muy bueno que decir a los demás. Y por muy bueno no me refiero a “eso ya se habló”. En serio, lo mejor en estos casos es ni entrar al hilo ni contestar, el mismo usuario que lo haya abierto encontrará luego otro post donde se responde a sus inquietudes.

Un abrazo a todos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

YO MANDÉ UN MP A IGNAGAMO

Y lo hice en el momento en que todavía no teníamos claro (ni lo hemos hecho) cómo encauzar a los nuevos sobre las normas y costumbres del foro. Por favor, tomaos la molestia de leer el mensaje que le envié:




> Hola Ignagamo: 
> 
> Lo primero bienvenido al foro. 
> 
> Y después, quiero hacerte algunos comentarios sobre el foro que, quizá, te hagan otros foreros o los moderadores. 
> 
> Todos te dirán que lo primero que debes hacer es leer las normas del foro, y leerlas bien para no tener problemas.
> 
> He visto que has comenzado a responder a muchos de los temas tratados. Si te fijas, viene la fecha de la última vez que se hizo un comentario. En las normas se especifica que no deben abrirse temas antiguos (más de un mes sin respuesta ya es antiguo) salvo que realmente se vaya a aportar algo. 
> ...


Y acabamos de leer esto:




> que a lo mejor no es el caso de este foro ya que nada mas llegar a este foro y despues de escribir mensajes, m llego un MP quejandose sobre mis opiniones, cosa que no me parece bien por que yo tambien podria quejarme mucho sobre las opiniones de otros usuarios.


*Sincéramente*: ¿Creéis que es una queja sobre sus opiniones? ¿Lo crees realmente Ignagamo? ¿Creéis que ha sido un comentario fuera de lugar? ¿O estáis de acuerdo con que se trata de un mensaje correcto y bienintencionado para que no ocurra lo que precisamente estamos viendo ahora, que la gente se le tira al cuello?

Por cierto, tengo su respuesta (que tiene tela) y mi respuesta a la suya con mayor explicación de los porqués y, por supuesto, toda la mejor intención y educación que fui capaz de desplegar. Si queréis las pongo también, quizá nos ayuden a ver qué tipo de gente entra, con qué actitud y a encontrar ese famoso 'Dorado' en que parecen haberse convertido las mínimas reglas de convivencia.

----------


## Marco Antonio

CARNEEEE!!!!!!!, CHICHA!!!!!!!... A DEGÜELLO!!!!!!!!

O'Malley, no se porqué a mi no me escribes cosas tan bonitas  :Oops:  

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ahora en serio, un mensaje muy pensado y con criterio, creo que no hay más que decir.

----------


## eidanyoson

Hace algún tiempo yo hice lo mismo que O´malley a algún forero, con todas las buenas intenciones del mundo. Hasta que leí que eran los moderadores quienes deben hacerlo. Así que ahora he tomado la decisión de no mandar nada y poner en hilo abierto que por favor algún moderador se ocupe.
 Y si se necesitan más moderadores que se pregunte, alguno se apuntará (no es mi caso).
 Por lo demás, como Marco Antonio dijo:

 ¡¡¡CARNE!!! ¡¡¡A DEGÜELLO!!! :D 

 (es broma)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> O'Malley, no se porqué a mi no me escribes cosas tan bonitas


No eres mi tipo.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Que bonito volver de vacaciones... 

Primero, completamente de acuerdo con Miguel Díaz en lo comentado. 

 :Arrow:  *Mensajes ya contestados en otra ocasión.* Lo mejor en estos casos en no contestar nada directamente y en todo caso que lo haga el moderador de turno: "Este tema se ha tratado extensamente en: ...... " y se cierra el hilo.

 :Arrow:  *Mensajes sin contenido.* En los casos en los que aparece el típico usuario que quiere llegar en dos días a los 50 mensajes tan sólo hay que mandarle un mensaje privado al moderador o a Mariano y se resuelve el problema. Se han baneado muchos usuarios por eso. Después se borran sus mensajes y el foro queda reluciente. Como si no hubiese pasado nada.  :Wink: 

Sobre los 50 mensajes y el acceso al área secreta escribiré más tarde alguna sugerencia que estoy dando vueltas.

Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Por cierto, mucho hablar del CANCER de este foro pero... ¿y el ACUARIO? ¿Por qué nadie habla del ACUARIO del foro?


'When the moon is in the seventh house
and jupiter aligns with mars
The peace will guide the planets and love will steer the stars

this is the dawning of the age of aquarius
the age of aquarius

aquarius
aquarius'

----------


## Xavi-Z

Porque Cáncer suele tener más protagonismo siempre:

Por cierto, mi cumpleaños el 30 de Junio.

**** Esto es un claro ejemplo de un mensaje sin contenido ****

----------


## ExTrEm0

De acuerdo totalmente con Miguel Díaz. Me parece bien que post interesantes antiguos se contesten pero cuando la respuesta intenta sumar alguna duda o contestar algo no contestado, no para decir:  "eso mejor practicas y sale bien" o cosas así. Yo también he contestado post antiguos pero para aportar algo y para preguntar algo sobre ello y no abrir un post nuevo.

Totalmente de acuerdo en los "mensajes chorras".

P.D.--> Yo soy Leo, mañana cumplo 20 añazos, así que respeten las canas.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Por cierto, mi cumpleaños el 30 de Junio.


No quisiera desanimarte, pero no nos importa lo más mínimo.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Para O'Malley:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Ah! ¡Oh! ¡Muero! 

(Muere. Entran por la derecha Eidan, Patito, el Ruso y Gandalf portando una parihuela. Cubren el cadaver de O'Malley con la bandera irlandesa y se preparan para sacarlo por la derecha. Ignoto abre el cortejo con traje de sacerdote y careta de oso. Suena una lánguido lamento de gaita)

----------


## Ella

> Que bonito volver de vacaciones... 
> 
> Primero, completamente de acuerdo con Miguel Díaz en lo comentado. 
> 
>  *Mensajes ya contestados en otra ocasión.* Lo mejor en estos casos en no contestar nada directamente y en todo caso que lo haga el moderador de turno: "Este tema se ha tratado extensamente en: ...... " y se cierra el hilo.
> 
>  *Mensajes sin contenido.* En los casos en los que aparece el típico usuario que quiere llegar en dos días a los 50 mensajes tan sólo hay que mandarle un mensaje privado al moderador o a Mariano y se resuelve el problema. Se han baneado muchos usuarios por eso. Después se borran sus mensajes y el foro queda reluciente. Como si no hubiese pasado nada. 
> 
> Sobre los 50 mensajes y el acceso al área secreta escribiré más tarde alguna sugerencia que estoy dando vueltas.
> ...


completamente de acuerdo, el problema viene sobre todo ahora en verano y puentes, donde los moderadores no abundan...  :Lol:   pero bueno, mariano siempre puede solucionar todo,aunque no estaria mal reforzar algunas secciones...
otra cosa, si alguien contesta: utiliza el buscador....no os imaginais lo que cansa (al menos yo como moderadora) tomarse la molestia de buscar para ponerle el link, sobre todo porque hay que leerse unos cuantos post para ver si lo que viene alli le sera de ayuda a esa persona, pero bueno, si alguien de vosotros da esta recomendacion no os pido que busqueis el link pero si ayudais dandolel alguna pista como donde puede encontrar el post o el contenido que puede hayar en el justificando asi porque es mejor que busque lo que ya esta escrito que si lo vuelve a preguntar creo que los nuevos lo recibiran mejor que si leen "usa el buscador" ya que al no oirse las palabras puede malinterpretarse como una borderia.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> no os pido que busqueis el link pero si ayudais dandolel alguna pista como donde puede encontrar el post o el contenido que puede haya...


Bueeeenooo, si nos lo pides con esos ojitos..........   :Lol:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Por cierto O'Ma, ¿son cosas mías o ya estás intentando llegar a los 2000 mensajes?

----------


## joepc

> *Mensajes sin contenido.* En los casos en los que aparece el típico usuario que quiere llegar en dos días a los 50 mensajes tan sólo hay que mandarle un mensaje privado al moderador o a Mariano y se resuelve el problema. Se han baneado muchos usuarios por eso. Después se borran sus mensajes y el foro queda reluciente. Como si no hubiese pasado nada.


Ese es el problema, poner un ciento de mensajes sin contenido con la intencion de acumular hasta los 50.



> Porque Cáncer suele tener más protagonismo siempre:
> 
> Por cierto, mi cumpleaños el 30 de Junio.
> 
> **** Esto es un claro ejemplo de un mensaje sin contenido ****


Este, sin embargo, no creo que sea un mensaje molesto, es más, es bueno, ayuda a hacer el foro más ameno y divertido, con coñas entre nosotros y no tiene la intención de acumular mensajes.

Mensaje editado para corregir la faltas de ortografia, que seguro que lo lee O'Malley   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Por cierto O'Ma, ¿son cosas mías o ya estás intentando llegar a los 2000 mensajes?


Es que me han dicho que te regalan una foto de Ella en plan 'aparición de conejito' (Cielos, este me lo censuran fijo)




> Mensaje editado para corregir la faltas de ortografia, que seguro que lo lee O'Malley


Si yo te contara... ya verás ya.

----------


## Patito

> Es que me han dicho que te regalan una foto de Ella en plan 'aparición de conejito' (Cielos, este me lo censuran fijo)


Pues ten cuidado, que tengo entendido que Ella hace desaparecer las pelotitas como nadie... A ver si vamos a tener que llamarte O'Malley il Castrato!  :Lol:   :Lol:   (Fijo que si te censuran el tuyo, el mío va detrás!)

----------


## Gandalf

Pues eso, que teniendolo claro los administradores los demás deberíamos actuar como creamos. Yo les dejaré actuar a ellos y punto.

Yo no pienso contestar ningun post que no cumpla una máxima: aportar algo que no se ha dicho. Me da igual si el post original es del 2004. Pero si uno, tal y como opino sobre el caso que comentamos, se dedica a dejar "perlas" diseminadas por el foro con la intención que sea, que sepa que tiene asegurado que sus mensajes me importen una $%""·$%& y pase de leerlos.

Para los que les gusta opinar, que sepan que esto no es una opinión. Es una declaración de intenciones. Así que mi recomendación es : absténganse de contestar lo que opinan de la misma.

A O'Ma, tu solo no te debes abstener de contestarme, deberías grabártelo en la barra espaciadora del teclado para no olvidarlo. Pervertido.

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

PD: Editado por corrección ortográfica tras revisión cual perro de caza de O'Ma

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Pues Así que mi recomendación es : abstengansé de contestar lo que opinan de la misma.


'abst*é*nganse'

----------


## sirmac1

Repito q cada uno es libre de opinar sin hacer daño al otro,y si no quereis que respondan a temas de hace 1 año,lo mas facil es borrarlo como hacen los demas foros,que para algo estan los administradores o no?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Sirmac: Permíteme que disienta (al menos un poquito). Efectivamente la opinión es libre, pero una cierta normativa que la canalice para que no nos inunden los mensajes sin sentido no es mala. Es función de los moderadores el controlar un poco, pero tampoco está de más que colaboremos con esa ingente tarea controlando nuestros propios mensajes.

Borrar post antiguos no es buena idea. En ocasiones uso el buscado para recabar información sobre algo concreto y me encuentro con temas tratados hace más de un año y que están cargados de información valiosa. Sí, su vida pudo ser corta porque quedó todo dicho, pero no me parece bien que lo eliminemos puesto que, al igual que para los que participaron en su día, puede ser útil apra los que llegan.

No es que queramos que no respondan. Lo que pretendemos evitar es que reabran un tema antiguo para añadir una simple frase que no sólo no aporta nada, sino que ya ha sido repetida hasta la saciedad en ese mismo tema.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Repito q cada uno es libre de opinar sin hacer daño al otro,y si no quereis que respondan a temas de hace 1 año,lo mas facil es borrarlo como hacen los demas foros,que para algo estan los administradores o no?


Porque no en vez de tanto barrer para fuera, y evadir responsabilidades, no nos concienciamos un poquito todos sobre qué hacer para tener un foro mejor.

para algo estan los administradores o no? No será mas facil que cada uno intente poner un poquito de su parte y reabrir temas solo en caso en que se considere necesario.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Miguel: Te he ganado por foto-finish!  :Lol:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> foto-finish


Foto-finish??

No será Photo-finish o Foto-finis??

Pissa-World, Burguer-Quin, Mac Donalds, Kentuki Fried Gallina :Confused: 





 :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Siempre 'Burriquín' y 'Maidonals'.

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por sirmac1
> 
> Repito q cada uno es libre de opinar sin hacer daño al otro,y si no quereis que respondan a temas de hace 1 año,lo mas facil es borrarlo como hacen los demas foros,que para algo estan los administradores o no?
> 
> 
> Porque no en vez de tanto barrer para fuera, y evadir responsabilidades, no nos concienciamos un poquito todos sobre qué hacer para tener un foro mejor.
> 
> para algo estan los administradores o no? No será mas facil que cada uno intente poner un poquito de su parte y reabrir temas solo en caso en que se considere necesario.


simplemente hay que leer las normas y alli claramente se prohibe hacer buping....(reabrir temas antiguos) para que dar tantas vueltas a lo mismo? a los que no le guste esto que hablen con mariano   :Lol:  

otra cosa, yo ultimamente no habia visto gente escribiendo sin ton ni son, y si he visto mensajes poco solidos mas que nada me han parecido de personas con emocion por estar empezando en la magia que gente que intente llegar a los 50 mensajes. y si, es verdad que muchas personas nuevas, busca informacion en el buscador y no se percatan de la fecha de los mensajes y contsetan alli guiados por su entusiasmo, a lo mejor algo ya poco relevante, por eso estos mensajes no se borran, se entiende, yo al menos mando un mp comentandole que esta escribiendo en post antiguos y la proxima vez tienen mas cuidado.

lo mismo ocurre con los que ya llevamos tiempo que pese a que se conteste: "ya se trato el tema, entra en este link" sigue escribiendo en los post, no es mala intencion.

aunque si es verdad que alguna vez han habido personas que solo escribian "sigue asi" o "suerte!" en post del año catapun, e incluso el mismo mensaje repetido mil veces en diferentes temas, si, digo explicitamente "el mismo mensaje": copio y pego...pero estas ya son faltas y la intencion de estas personas no suelen ser la de participar en el foro, si no, efectivamente llegar a los 50. aqui si que se interviene: baneo, borro de mensajes, avisio de infraccion... pero ultimamente no he vistio esto.

dudo que aqui algun moderador sea radical en cuanto a: "no hay contenido en mensaje...borrado", de todas formas quien borra los mensajes es mariano,nosotros solo le avisamos.

a mi como usuaria del foro no me gusta ver mensajes abierto con cosas absurdas, al iguaul que  ver que se siguen contestando los post donde ya se dijo que se ha tratado el tema anteriormene, al igual que como moderadora no me gusta ver post con "algunos contenidos" en mi seccion....pero no por esto se borran o uno se tira al cuello a las personas, se explican las cosas, y se enseña a usar el foro correctamente, asi que sirmac no te preocupes por eso   :Wink:  

yo desde hace un tiempo puse un posit en "nuevos mienbros", algo bastante escueto pero directo: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=5445

----------


## Ella

ey!, tengo una idea para mariano:

creo que es conveniente hacer una patruya, digo patruya porque me parece a mi que mariano se piensa mucho mucho mucho las cosas, y analiza la situacion, caracter...etc, antes de nombrar a alguien moderador , o esa es la impresion que tengo, porque hay muchas seccion suyos moderadores no entran al foro desde hace muuuucho mucho tiempo, o al menos de forma regular para poder ejercer su labor: moderar.

esta patruya estaria formada por usuarios muy asiduos al foro que seran los unicos que alerten sobre el uso del buscador (por ejemplo) cuando se hable en temas ya tratados, asi mismo que faciliten el link a dicho post, siempre con educacion y evitando el sarcasmo no sea que interprete a mal por el usuario, como tambien de alertar de irregularidades en el foro via mp a los administradores el cual sera el unico que pueda enviar un mp al usuario que comete la falta.

y os ponene un distintivo quedaria super guay, jejeje, a mi me aparece "circulo interno" y no "Moderador" como a ignoto... :-(

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Es que a mí, la asociación Ella-Circulo Interno, me da unos calores......  :Oops:  

Venga, vale:

'apatrullando la ciudá
apatrullando la ciudá...'

----------


## Xavi-Z

Joer Clau, que chivata eres, chivandote de los moderadores que no entran al foro. Verás cuando se entere Ignoto que le has delatado (con lo salvaje que es).

----------


## Gandalf

> Repito q cada uno es libre de opinar sin hacer daño al otro,y si no quereis que respondan a temas de hace 1 año,lo mas facil es borrarlo como hacen los demas foros,que para algo estan los administradores o no?


Sirmac1. Opines de lo que opines de igual, una cosa que se pide si quieres participar es que cumplas las normas del foro. Y estas cláramente prohiben reabrir temas ya pasados menos, tal y como ya ha recordado Mariano, lo que se exponga aporte más de lo que ya se aportó y justifique reabrirlo. 

Y da igual si eres nuevo, veterano o si quieres que sepamos lo que piensas. No se puede hacer eso que se ha hecho. Y no es por que nos caigan mal las nuevas opiniones, si no por que si no el funcionamiento del foro sería caótico.

Como recomendación a los que dudan si lo merece o no reabrir temas viejos, o no pueden evitar retener su opinión para ellos en un tema que no se debe reabrir les propongo que contesten directamente por mp al que inició el post. Así si creen que lo que van a decir le será de utilidad al menos no molestará al resto de foreros.

----------


## sirmac1

> Iniciado por sirmac1
> 
> Repito q cada uno es libre de opinar sin hacer daño al otro,y si no quereis que respondan a temas de hace 1 año,lo mas facil es borrarlo como hacen los demas foros,que para algo estan los administradores o no?
> 
> 
> Sirmac1. Opines de lo que opines de igual, una cosa que se pide si quieres participar es que cumplas las normas del foro. Y estas cláramente prohiben reabrir temas ya pasados menos, tal y como ya ha recordado Mariano, lo que se exponga aporte más de lo que ya se aportó y justifique reabrirlo. 
> 
> *A ti te puede no aportar pero a otros alomejor mi opinion le vale bastante o le aporta algo*
> 
> ...

----------


## Ella

> Repito q cada uno es libre de opinar sin hacer daño al otro,y si no quereis que respondan a temas de hace 1 año,lo mas facil es borrarlo como hacen los demas foros,que para algo estan los administradores o no?
> 
> Sirmac1. Opines de lo que opines de igual, una cosa que se pide si quieres participar es que cumplas las normas del foro. Y estas cláramente prohiben reabrir temas ya pasados menos, tal y como ya ha recordado Mariano, lo que se exponga aporte más de lo que ya se aportó y justifique reabrirlo. 
> 
> *A ti te puede no aportar pero a otros alomejor mi opinion le vale bastante o le aporta algo* ..


sirmac, estas haciendo de esto una montaña, si tu comentario aporta algo esta muy bien que se ponga...nosotros hablamos de comentarios del tipo: "estoy de acuerdo contigo" o "sigue asi"...en mensajes de hace siglos, o en donde se recomienda por ejemplo un libro que ya se recomendo en el 1º mensaje escrito, basicamente esto pasa porque no se ha leido el post, no se han leido los mensajes, se lee solo el 1º , donde se plantea la duda y se contesta sin leer a las demas personas, incluso puede que sea un post resiente, tambien pasa, e incluso en unos donde ya se cambio el tema. y luego esta la gente que dice que cuando encuentra los post que busca no los lee porque son tan extensos y se hechan para atras, por tanto optan por preguntar lo mismo o simplemente lo dejan pasar....

hay que ser constructivos sirmac, estamos hablando de como mejorar el foro entre todos, si manifiestas una opinion que le puede servir a alguien en un post antiguo, siginifica que tiene contenido y por tanto esta bien que la hagas.

como ya te dije, no hay que tomarse como algo tan personal los comentarios, es mejor que escribas un mensaje extenso opinando e intentando colaborar, dar ideas de como organizar el foro, mantenerlo ordenado y accesible no solo para los que ya estamos aqui si no para los que entraran en un futuro; respetando las normas del foro (que estan por algo y seguro que las habras leido) que ir contestando parrafo por parrafo a lo que escriben otros como algo personal:

mariano dice esto:
Tratad de hacer comentarios relevantes
Antes de preguntar sobre algo realiza una busqueda en el foro para ver si alguién ya lo había preguntado antes
Aquí no se desvelara ningún secreto mágico. Por favor no preguntéis en el foro ni vía mensajes privados a nadie como es el secreto de un efecto. Mensajes pidiendo el secreto de un juego serán borrados. En la zona secreta (para aquellos miembros que tengas mas de 50 mensajes) se hablara de secretos de juegos que no estén a la venta.
Magia Potagia se reserva el derecho de borrar cualquier mensaje que no se ajuste a estas reglas en cualquier momento sin aviso o explicación- 

Posteo Perjudicial 

Los posteos que alteran las diferentes secciones para otros usuarios, intencionalmente o no, están prohibidos. Esto incluye, pero no está limitado a ello: 

• Los mensajes o títulos de temas que obligan a los navegadores a “scrollar” horizontalmente. 
• Posteos con grandes espacios en blanco o sin contenido. 
• Posteos que consisten sólo en citas, o citas más alguna respuesta insustancial. 
• Uso excesivo de comillas (por ejemplo, poner entre comillas un mensaje de diez párrafos para responder a una frase). 
• “Bumping” temas viejos (postearlos bien después del último mensaje). 
• Postear mensajes o temas idénticos o casi idénticos, incluso temas pasajeros. 
• Títulos intencionalmente difíciles de leer (por ejemplo, TODAS MAYUSCULAS, mAyuSCuLAs AltERNaDas, omitir espacios, excesiva o ninguna puntuación, etc.). 
• Postear mensajes múltiples difíciles de leer o sin sentido en temas simples o múltiples. 
• Postear grandes mensajes en ASCII (excepto en temas sociales nombrados especialmente para eso). 
• Conteos (por ejemplo “primero”, “centésimo mensaje”, etc.). 
• Postear en un tamaño de letra excesivamente pequeño o grande o que desentone visualmente en general con el resto de los mensajes del foro.

----------


## Gandalf

Sirmac, no te voy a aclarár más el tema. Si no te da para más no te da para más.

Cierto. Los foros son así, y por eso se expulsa a los que no cumplen las normas.

----------


## sirmac1

> Sirmac, no te voy a aclarár más el tema. Si no te da para más no te da para más.
> 
> Cierto. Los foros son así, y por eso se expulsa a los que no cumplen las normas.


Me vas a expulsar?y a mi me da para mucho.
Por cierto ella lo siento y mis disculpas

----------


## STANDmj

> *Sincéramente*: ¿Creéis que es una queja sobre sus opiniones? ¿Lo crees realmente Ignagamo? ¿Creéis que ha sido un comentario fuera de lugar? ¿O estáis de acuerdo con que se trata de un mensaje correcto y bienintencionado para que no ocurra lo que precisamente estamos viendo ahora, que la gente se le tira al cuello?


Sinc*e*ramente  :P 

Jejeje

----------


## nakis667

No os pegeis, si alguno de estos sigue en el foro( después de que, aunque hagan 50 mensaje , no se les deje pasar al área secreta), porque les gusta realmente la magia se darán cuenta de lo que estamos hablando, y habrá merecido la pena la discusión; Al resto,...........

A buen entendedor...

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> *Sincéramente*: ¿Creéis que es una queja sobre sus opiniones? ...
> 
> 
> Sinc*e*ramente  :P 
> 
> Jejeje


Cierto. Esta me la como.  :Oops:

----------


## zarkov

Como parece que el cáncer ya se curó, un cierre a tiempo es una victoria.

----------

